# Is it true



## Big John D (Jun 30, 2006)

years ago my dad gave me his bow it is an 81-82 golden eagle with a roller style cable guard. it max's out at 75lbs.
i'm not sure but i was told that the design of the cable gaurd was meant to eliminate the let off to make the transition from recurve to compound easier.

If anyone knows one way or the other please let me know.
the bow on the right is just like it


----------



## vivian29 (Jul 3, 2006)

hmm... im not sure exactly.. i guess it's true..


----------



## ShakesTheClown (Jan 25, 2003)

No, I don't think so. I don't recall now their orginal sales pitch for the cable guard, but I'm sure that wasn't it. And, I think the bow is at least a couple of years newer than '81-'82.

By the time Golden Eagle came on the scene the compound had pretty much already taken over and it had been that way for several years. I myself had been shooting compound for a few years, since about '77.


----------

